# Medications



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi all.I have IBS and anxiety and depression (they came along with the IBS).I have recently been started on prozac, mitrazapine and haloperidol.......The haloperidol is for the nausea and tyhe mitraza/prozac for anxiety.Does anybody have any positive experiences with these medications?


----------

